# Eigenes Protokoll über Sockets verschicken



## boskop (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte via Sockets Daten zwischen 2 PC hin und her schicken, dazu möchte ich mein eigenes kleines Protokoll verwenden.
Jetzt wie funktioniert das genau? Muss ich dazu einfach eine Klasse "MyProtocoll" schreiben und die dann via ObjectOutputstream an den Client schicken?

Danke im voraus,

Boskop


----------



## Sky (13. Jan 2005)

Selbst habe ich das noch nicht gemacht, aber wenn man mal die API liest:



			
				http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/ObjectOutputStream.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> An ObjectOutputStream writes primitive data types and graphs of Java objects to an OutputStream. The objects can be read (reconstituted) using an ObjectInputStream. Persistent storage of objects can be accomplished by using a file for the stream. If the stream is a network socket stream, the objects can be reconsituted on another host or in another process.



Also ich denke, dass Du den richtigen Ansatz verfolgst. Versuchs einfach mal und berichte über das Ergebnis!


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

Ein Protokoll ist eigentlich nur ein Satz an festgelegten Regeln , das Protokoll selber verschickst du nicht. Klar was ich sagen will?


----------



## meez (14. Jan 2005)

Du verschickst die Schlüssel- und Steuerworte des Regelsatzes..


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Jan 2005)

oft ist RMI einfacher und sinnvoller

dein Protokoll sind dann die Methodensignaturen normaler Java Methoden


----------

